# Ideas for Upland Game seasons (DWR)



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So how do the ideas sound?

http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/08-05/upland_game.php

I think some of the ideas sound okay, but lengthening the Grouse season around where I live dosen't sound so great they've been slaughtered the last few years and I haven't seen many blues or ruffs while out hunting them or something else or just being on the mountain where they usually would be.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*The DWR says: "Reduce the number of mature sage-grouse hens that hunters take by moving the start of Utah's sage-grouse season from early September to late September. Utah's sage-grouse hunting seasons are relatively short, and the number of permits offered for the hunts is relatively small. But biologists would like to move the start of the season back as an added precaution.
Starting the season later would give young birds more time to become independent from their mothers. As the chicks become independent, they'll leave their moms and start dispersing. Hunting after the broods break up should reduce the number of mature hens that hunters take." *

Wyoming did this about 8 years ago. It dramatically reduced the numbers of sage-grouse that were harvested and improved the flock. About mid-September the birds move from the wetter areas towards higher ground, changing their diet after the first heavy frost. The birds seem to be more scattered, and tougher to find.

I fought the move at first, but have backed off some. My only gripe is sage-grouse season is open for the first few days of the rifle deer hunt and many birds are being shot by ridge-running 4-wheelers, the most common method of big-game hunting here in Hooterville.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

These are not "Ideas" anymore. These are the changes that WILL be made to the proclamation this year. The dates have already been updated on the DWR calender. I think that all the changes are awesome, and will make for some awesome hunts this year.
The grouse will be fine. Just because you don't see very many doesn't mean there aren't very many. There are tons of grouse out there and the extended season won't do much harm at all. The grouse hunting pressure tapers down when the big hunts start anyway. I have never seen a grouse hunter in any of my areas after October.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I think the DWR hit a home run with all of the changes to the upland regs this year! I am very anxious for Sept!!!


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

So I'm just wondering what the exact dates will be this season for the sage grouse hunt? and is it true that it will run three weekends? thanks


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody hear the results of the wildlife board meeting that was held today? Did they approve all of the DWR's recommendations on upland game?


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes! Travis Proctor from the Utah Chukar and Wildlife foundation (http://www.utahchukars.org/ was there and did an excellent job of reiterating the reasons why the UCWF has put so much effort into convincing the DWR to make the changes that we're all going to benefit from this year. The chukar season is going to be moved back to the last Saturday in September until February 15, statewide. Same for Huns. Forrest grouse will be open until December 31. The sage grouse season will be moved back a week. Sharptails will be moved up. Pheasants will be 16 days statewide, plus the "extended area" will remain as it is. The proclamation will be reviewed in three years, unless the forthcomng changes to the deer season warrant a re-evaluation of the season dates for upland game as well. Those are the main things. All in all there are some really great changes in there. I'm looking forward to reading the new proclamation. If you like these changes (or want to have a stronger voice in the next round of changes) join the UCWF- it's cheap and really does make a difference.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

chuckers till mid feb! sounds like a deal to me.  So the sage grouse hunt will still only be 2 weekends? looks to be a good year


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I appreciate it.

I am really glad to see these changes being made. I especially like the "no waiting until 8:00 am" on the pheasant/quail opener.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Troop, 

Sorry I could not make it to the meeting. Could you give me a call or e-mail with more details as to how it went? 

Thanks, 

Caleb 801-635-9144


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Troop,
> 
> Sorry I could not make it to the meeting. Could you give me a call or e-mail with more details as to how it went?
> 
> ...


Or, better yet, post more details here so all of us can hear how it went...


----------

